# When it all comes together...



## darcness (Mar 13, 2008)

This is just a little story that I'm sure many of you can relate to. I figured I'd share my experience as it's been a long road of frustration and fun, ending with an unequivocal sign of relief and satisfaction.

It all started some time ago. I wasn't satisfied with my current car audio situation and decided to take matters in to my own hands. What began as a simple plan, ended up taking the better part of 3 years to finally see the light.

First things first, the CarPC. I had this idea kicking around in my head for some time, figured it be a neat thing to have a PC in the auto. I purchased all the necessary equipment and proceeded to install this monstrosity. At first, it was daunting, but after the initial shock of just how much it took to actually implement such a thing, it became clear. I wasn't going to back to a head unit. Ever. So after 3 years of having said CarPC, I've reworked the wiring, ran some extras, and learned how to harness the power of a DSP. Essentially I'm to the point now where I can navigate the PC and do pretty much anything I desire with a push on the touchscreen. Mission accomplished.

While this CarPC was in development and actual use phase, I soon decided it was necessary to upgrade my hardware as well. The Infinity 5.25" comps just weren't cutting it. I needed something with more authority and went on the quest to find a good priced, quality component set in the 6.5" variety. I stumbled across some various reviews for the PG RSD's and initially was skeptical. However, after hearing all the people rave about them, I bit the bullet and ordered myself a set. Part 1 of the hardware upgrade was complete. Now I was on to the subs. Since I already had 2 Pioneer 305DVC's, the choice was simple. Eliminate 1 sub for space saving and tune the other to my liking. Part 2, done. Lastly my amps needed a revamp. I was sick of using a class A/B for my front stage AND my subs. Not enough power for the comps, and too much current drain for the sub(s). I flipped flopped back and forth many times. Contemplating a 5-channel, 3-channel, or separate amps. In the end I went with a mono block (MRP-M500) for my sub, and a 4-channel (MRV-F400) for my front stage. Installing the F400 was my finishing touch on part 3. After 3-4 weekends of 12, sometimes 14 hour days working in the install shop (my friends garage), the hardware upgrade is now officially done.

The last part of this journey is the "tuning" phase. In all honesty, I never realized how long this actual takes. The learning curve is steep, and many times the results are frustrating. I stuck it out though, and with each new step came a new challenge but an equally gratifying result of accomplishment. I started small with TA and driver balance. Proceeded to learn about crossovers and slopes. Then tackled the stereo EQ and finally phase adjustments. The final step being by far the most difficult. It took me months to learn how to use all these tuning methods together and the stereo EQ was the icing on the cake. Tuning while never actually completed, (as you all know) has brought my entire system together and was the final, most eye opening experience of this whole process. Having this done to a level that I can consider "highly favorable" is my greatest achievement to date in the car audio realm.



All of this really came to me on the way to work today. It was a beautiful day. Sunny, warm, and overall enjoyable. If you live in Michigan (or anywhere in the great lakes region) you know why such a day can brighten many a spirit. It's been a long winter. With my windows down, driving to work, I just ENJOYED my music. For the first time in months I've been able to really do this. The tuning is done, the installs are done, and the entire setup has all come together. It's simply a beautiful thing to behold. In this world of so many worries, bills, and other distractions, small things like this can bring a smile to my face, and that, in the end, is what this is all about isn't it?


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

been there,

tweaking again 

so will you,

$20 bet?

its all good 

nice to just enjoy some music once in a while


----------



## Loudtaco (Dec 7, 2006)

Good to hear...
But it will never end.
Its allways amazing when you finally see the light at the end of that port tube. What I allways love is when you get into a rythym doing it step by step, and then when you go to grab another part or put in another screw; and you are strangely perplexed by the lack of parts on your table made of plywood and saw horses. Then it Finally dawns on you; You're Done!


----------



## darcness (Mar 13, 2008)

Loudtaco said:


> Good to hear...
> But it will never end.
> Its allways amazing when you finally see the light at the end of that port tube. What I allways love is when you get into a rythym doing it step by step, and then when you go to grab another part or put in another screw; and you are strangely perplexed by the lack of parts on your table made of plywood and saw horses. Then it Finally dawns on you; You're Done!


Haha, yep. Or it's 3am and you've been working on the install all day. You finally get the days work done and just in time for 4th meal at Taco Bell. Enjoying the work (via the music) on the way there and talking about all you've accomplished. Priceless.


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

Almost there. Just putting the new carpet in. It has been a very frustrating and very interesting experience. Taken 2 months to organize everything for a front stage switch.


----------



## darcness (Mar 13, 2008)

Arc said:


> Almost there. Just putting the new carpet in. It has been a very frustrating and very interesting experience. Taken 2 months to organize everything for a front stage switch.


It is man. Sometimes I was so pissed off at myself for not being able to figure out the tuning part, that I would literally stress myself out over it. I don't know how many days I would go out to my car at work for my lunch break, and then come back in and be pissed off. All the while trying to explain to my co-worker why it upsets me so much, and him just not understanding at all. 

I'm pretty much ecstatic now. Once I got to the point were I could tune my stereo EQ by ear, I realized just how far I've come. That pretty much was the last step in my tuning. As I was doing it I could FEEL the end was near. As I was sitting there adjusting bands on the right, then left, I could actually hear each frequency slide from side to side and I knew it was go time. 

Now that I've got all that tuning under control and have a solid grasp on tuning and especially doing so by ear, my mind is at ease. The ride today, just listening to the tunes, was blissful. Hence the reason I made this post. 

Edit: To anyone reading this and thinking to themselves, "It's just not worth it!". Trust me, it is. I was in that situation MANY times over the last couple months. Getting to the point that I was ready to go back to a cheap head unit, sell all my PC and audio stuff, and just starting all over. I'm so glad I stuck it out now. With lots of help from Mp3Car.com, caraudio.com, and DIYMA members, I have come to understand that this stuff doesn't come easy. But, in the end, it's most definitely worth all the hassle.


----------



## Loudtaco (Dec 7, 2006)

I found a way around the problem since I don't have the eneregy to finish my own truck. I just take a good long listen and enjoy Customer's cars when I get them finished.


----------



## darcness (Mar 13, 2008)

Loudtaco said:


> I found a way around the problem since I don't have the eneregy to finish my own truck. I just take a good long listen and enjoy Customer's cars when I get them finished.


Ha, nice work around. At least you know what it sounds like. Now get busy and finish your own ride.  

I'm just glad it's getting warmer out now. So sick of winter. I really need to get out of this state. During the winter I'm really not motivated to do much of anything. Therefore whatever project I'm working on usually gets segmented over the course of the year, making it even harder to finish.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

yup, been there. everything's done except the doors and that's an easy part. after that it's just a gear swap here and there to keep life spicy


----------



## Beerhero (Feb 25, 2008)

I wish one day my system comes together  It happened in my dreams a few times! lol


----------

